# Stans Journal (Couldnt think of a catchy name!)



## StanUk (Jan 13, 2008)

I've decided its time to start a journal and keep track of everything im doing! Ill be posting my workouts, and food logs for each day in the hope to monitor my progress and if I get some advice from the members here then thats a bonus 

Some background info:

I'm 23 years old, 5' 11 and 13.5 stone (189lbs!) no idea on bodyfat although its not as low as id like, id guess around 14 - 16% ?

Started training a few years ago, however my first 2 years were very bad, I had no education on what to lift, how to lift eat and what to eat, so my first 2 years were a bit of a waste, no leg work whatsoever, didnt even know what a deadlift was! I would say since May 2006 I have been working out properly with a reasonable idea of what im doing! Ive gone from around 140lbs to 189, bare in mind I started off as a beanpole, ive always had a very slim build.

My goals: This is where im a bit unsure, I want to hit 14 stone (196lbs) but im afraid of adding more unwanted fat, so ive set myself a goal of hitting 14 stone by June, which gives me almost 5 months to add 7lbs on, preferably 90% of it muscle! I dont really have any set strength goals, just see how I progress I guess..

Over the next 8 weeks im going to be doing a power/rep range/shock kind of program.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 13, 2008)

WEEK1: POWER

Sunday: 13/01

Pull:

Start time: 12:25
End Time: 13:25


*Chin Ups (bodyweight, close grip) *
6
6
6 1/2 
REST: 120 Secs
*
Sumo Deadlifts *
Warm Up: 8 / 154lbs .. 5 / 200lbs

3 / 220lbs
3 / 231lbs
3 / 242lbs
3 / 253lbs
3 / 259lbs
Rest: 120 secs

*Barbell Rows*
Warm up: 10 / 66lbs

5 / 88lbs
5 / 93lbs
5 / 99lbs
5 / 110lbs
Rest: 120 secs

*T-Bar Rows*

5 / 121lbs
5 / 121lbs
5 / 121lbs
5 / 121lbs
Rest: 120 secs
*
DB Hammer Curls*

5 / 40lbs
5 / 38lbs
5 / 38lbs
Rest: 90 secs

Notes: Felt quite happy with todays workout, shoulder didnt give me any problems, slight twinge near the end but nothing discomforting. T-bar rows were sketchy, havent been doing these long so still trying to get to grips with them! Chins were a bit tricky as i did them down the park next door to me, and there is hardly any hand room between the bar and the wooden beam! pain in the ass. anyway quite happy with it, will post food log later!


----------



## StanUk (Jan 13, 2008)

Tried to edit my first post again but couldnt! wanted to add some additional info:

I workout at home, and at the moment do not have a squat rack, so my leg days consist of squat variations (hack squats, overheads etc) or i do high rep squats and clean the weight overheard first (not very convenient but still) For pullups I have to go to a park nearby me which is a bit of a pain but better than nothing! Hopefully gonna have all this sorted when i get a new place.

Last week or so ive had a bit of muscular pain in my left shoulder so im gonna keep an eye on it and see how it goes, gave last weeks push workout a miss to give it some more rest.

Finally, if anyone is wondering about the weird weight numbers its because I use weights in KG and just use google to convert them to lbs!


----------



## goob (Jan 13, 2008)

Good job on startint a journal stan. You have a solid strength base going on.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Goob, much appreciated


----------



## StanUk (Jan 13, 2008)

Sun 13/01 FOOD LOG:

*Breakfast:* 3 Weetabix + skim milk,2 whole eggs scrambled,1 whole meal toast,banana,orange
*Post workout Shake:* 100g oats, 33g whey, 5g creatine, 1 large banana
*Meal 3:* Salmon sandwich (2 wholemeal slices) yoghurt, apple
*Meal 4:* Roast beef, potatoes, green beans,carrots, yorkshire pudding (several helpings!)
*Meal 5:* Pint of milk, banana, apple
*Meal 6:* 1 tin tuna, cottage cheese, olive oil + 2 whole grain crackers and glass of semi skimmed milk

Guestimate calories at around 3300 - 3500, aiming for 3500!

Also played baskeball 3pm - 4pm, only 3 of us though so nothing too strenuos!

Off to bed now, hopefully 7 1/2 half hours sleep!


----------



## StanUk (Jan 14, 2008)

Mon 14/01

No workout, boxing training 6pm - 7:30pm

warmup
Skipping (2 min intervals x 6)
Bag work(2 min intervals x 6)
shadow boxing

Food Log

*Breakfast:* 3 Weetabix + skim milk,2 whole eggs boiled,1 whole meal toast,banana,orange
*Lunch 1* Tuna + salad wholemeal Roll, crips, oats/syrup bar (yeh i know not very healthy!)
*Lunch 2*Second tuna roll as above, banana, apple
*Dinner (after boxing)* very large portion of cottage pie (potato,carrots,beef,brocoli,gravy) + muesli bar
*Before bed meal* salmon + 1 slice whole grain bread, glass of milk + milk protein concentrate powder

Sleep: around 7 1/2 hours again hopefully!


----------



## StanUk (Jan 15, 2008)

Tue 15/01

No workout, was thinking of doing legs but been a real hectic day, car broke down this morning and been messing around most the day at work trying to book it into a garage and explain to the idiots i bought it from that i had extended warranty, then had a sort myself out a hire car! Plan is to do legs tomorow and push on friday.

Food log:

*Breakfast:* 3 Weetabix + skim milk,2 whole eggs boiled,1 whole meal toast,banana,orange
*Lunch 1* Beef + salad wholemeal Roll, crips, oats/syrup bar 
*Lunch 2* Second Beefroll as above, banana, apple
*Dinner *beef, potatoes, carrots (smallish helping)
*Dinner 2 *tin of tuna, cottage cheese, cherry yoghurt, glass of milk
*Before bed meal* Mackerel on toast, banana, glass of milk

Early night tonite, hopefully 8 hours + sleep


----------



## StanUk (Jan 16, 2008)

Wed 16/01

Legs: 

Start time: 19:20
End time: 20:10

*Hack Squats*
Warm up: 10/66lbs, 8,88lbs

5 / 100lbs
5 / 115lbs
5 / 115lbs
5 / 121lbs

*Lunges* 

5 / 100lbs
5 / 115lbs
5 / 115lbs
5 / 115lbs

*Bulgarian DB Squats*

5 / 22lb DB's
5 / 27lb DB's
5 / 33lb DB's
5 / 33lb DB's

*Calf Raises*

10 / 88lb DB's
10 / 88lb DB's

Notes: Quite a good workout, my legs do need a lot of work, my main hinderence is not having a squat rack and having to clean the weight with lunges/squats. lowered the weight quite a lot on my hack squats as i really want to focus on form as ive been going heavier lately but with poorer form. Only the third time I've done bulgarian squats so still learning the ropes with those but felt happy about them. Calf raises were a disaster, the plan was to do single leg raises, however i underestimated how off balance i was balancing on one leg with a pair of 88lb dumbells! oh well..

Food log:

*Breakfast* 3 Weetabix + skim milk,2 whole eggs boiled,1 whole meal toast,banana,orange
*Lunch 1* Tuna + salad wholemeal Roll, crips, oats/syrup bar
*Lunch 2* Second Tuna roll as above, banana, apple
*Dinner* Whole grain rice, chicken
*Post workout shake* 100g oats, 33g whey, 5g creatine, 1 large banana
*Before bed meal* Sardines on toast, low fat yoghurt, apple, glass of milk

Sleep: 7 1/2 hours hopefully!


----------



## goob (Jan 16, 2008)

You got to love those Bulgarian squats.  Nothing can turn a grown man to mush faster, than those KGB torture techniques from the Eastern European badlands.  Good job.


----------



## 33sun33 (Jan 16, 2008)

Great job Stan!  Good looking Sumos


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

Tough looking workouts, man!

Be careful on the Bulgarian Squats though, they were my downfall all those months ago! Keep good form and dont get cocky or theyll teach you a lesson in PAIN 101.

But yeah, looking good in here 

Hows things?


----------



## StanUk (Jan 17, 2008)

goob said:


> You got to love those Bulgarian squats.  Nothing can turn a grown man to mush faster, than those KGB torture techniques from the Eastern European badlands.  Good job.



Hehe yeh tell me about it! my legs were like jelly after 



33sun33 said:


> Great job Stan!  Good looking Sumos



Thanks man, appreciate it!



Gazhole said:


> Tough looking workouts, man!
> 
> Be careful on the Bulgarian Squats though, they were my downfall all those months ago! Keep good form and dont get cocky or theyll teach you a lesson in PAIN 101.
> 
> ...



Thanks Gaz, yeh gonna make sure i dont get silly with them, last thing I need is an injury. Legs are aching today! good pain though.

Things are good ta, took up boxing a month or so ago to try and get some kind of conditioning as I badly need it! the warmup at boxing is crazy, they do some kind of circuit training where you do x amount of reps for 6 different body weight excersizes, you then do that 4 or 5 times, each time with a different amount of reps, absolute killer (for me anyway!) 

Hows things with you?


----------



## StanUk (Jan 18, 2008)

Thursday 18/01

No workout.

Food Log:

*Breakfast* 3 Weetabix + skim milk,2 whole eggs boiled,1 whole meal toast,banana,orange
*Lunch 1* Tuna + salad wholemeal Roll, crips, oats/syrup bar
*Lunch 2* Second Tuna roll as above, banana, apple
*Dinner[/Bn] Went out for a chineese! id consider this a big time cheat meal, had prawn fried rice, crispy beef, duck, pork, chicken, some vegetables, ice cream for desert etc etc, was very nice!
Before bed meal Tuna and cottage cheese, low fat yoghurt, banana, glass of milk 

Need to re-evaluate my lunch time diet i think 

Sleep: around 7 1/2 hours

Push workout later on today so will post that tonite!*


----------



## StanUk (Jan 19, 2008)

Fri 18/01
*Push:*

Start time: 19:05
End time: 19:50

*Flat BB Bench*
Warm up: 10/110lbs, 7,154lbs

3 / 176bs
3 / 181lbs
3 / 187lbs
3 / 192lbs
3 / 198lbs
Rest: 120 secs

*Military Press*
Warm up: 10 / 66lbs

3 / 115lbs
3 / 121lbs
3 / 126lbs
2 / 132lbs (FAIL)
3 / 121lbs
Rest: 120 secs

*Skull Crushers*
Warm up: 8 / 66

5 / 82lbs
5 / 88lbs
5 / 88lbs
Rest: 120 secs

Some Core work.

Quite a good workout, was worried about my shoulder but it didnt really give me any grief, felt it a bit doing military press and was in the back of mind, i think thats what i failed on the 132lb set. Apart from that though was a good workout!

Food Log:
*
Breakfast* 3 Weetabix + skim milk,2 whole eggs boiled,1 whole meal toast,banana,orange
*Lunch 1* Large Tuna wholemeal baguette, crisps, oats bar.
*Lunch 2* banana, apple
*Dinner* Sausages, beans, potatos.
*Post workout shake* 100g oats, 33g whey, 5g creatine, 1 large banana
Followed shortly after by 2 bottles of Kopenburg cider and a bottle of Peroni..
*Before bed meal* Tuna and cottage cheese, banana, glass of milk

Sleep: almost 9 hours!


----------



## StanUk (Jan 20, 2008)

Sun 20/01

Week 2: Rep Range

*Pull*

Start time: 12:35
End Time: 13:18


*Pull ups (bodyweight, medium grip)*
9
7
5 
REST: 120 Secs

*Sumo Deadlifts*
Warm Up: 10 / 154lbs

8 / 198lbs
8 / 209lbs
8 / 209lbs

Rest: 90 secs

*Bent over DB rows*

9 / 49lb DBs
9 / 49lb DBs
9 / 49lb DBs
Rest: 90 secs

*Barbell Shrugs*

9 / 198lbs
8 / 198lbs
8 / 198lbs
Rest: 90 secs

*Barbell Curls*

10 / 77lbs
10 / 77lbs
Rest: 90 secs

Quite a good workout, deadlifts hurt. me + high(er) rep deadlifts + short rest intervals = pain. Disapointed with pullups, 2nd and 3rd sets felt very hard. Played bball 3 - 4pm, just light cardio really.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2008)

You don't need a catchy name for the journal 

Good job - Keep up the hard lifting and clean diet


----------



## StanUk (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## StanUk (Jan 24, 2008)

Right, lets see, not updated for a few days so..

Mon: 21/01

Boxing training, same as last week:

Warm up,
Skipping
Bag work
Skipping
Press Ups


----------



## StanUk (Jan 24, 2008)

Tue: 22/01

No workout, rest day, was quite tired!


----------



## StanUk (Jan 24, 2008)

Wed 23/01

Legs

Start Time: 19:15
End Time: 19:40

Back Squats
Warm up: 10 / 66lbs

8 / 110lbs
8 / 121lbs
8 / 132lbs
8 / 143lbs
8 / 154lbs
Rest: 90 secs

Single Leg Squats (DB)

10 / 22lb Dbs
10 / 22lb Dbs
Rest: 90 secs

Didnt have much time at all today, had to go out so kept it short and sweet, still made good use of what I did have, squats were ok but im really hindered without the squat rack and have to clean the weight first (lowering the weight off me afterwards is the real tricky part!)

Sleep: 7 1/2 hours


----------



## StanUk (Jan 24, 2008)

Thu: 24/01

No workout today, snowboarding tonight though


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2008)

Solid job on the workout!  

Why don't you have access to a squat rack?


----------



## StanUk (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Doms!

Well I workout at home and really dont have any room for one, things are a bit cramped with my bench and free weights but I manage ok. My 2 options are to join a gym or when I get a new place soon that has more room, ill be able to fit a squat rack in. Its more than likely gonna be the second option as working out at home is convenient for me due to time restraints and obviously im saving money on the gym membership!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Thanks Doms!
> 
> Well I workout at home and really dont have any room for one, things are a bit cramped with my bench and free weights but I manage ok. My 2 options are to join a gym or when I get a new place soon that has more room, ill be able to fit a squat rack in. Its more than likely gonna be the second option as working out at home is convenient for me due to time restraints and obviously im saving money on the gym membership!



I workout at home, too.  A couple of years ago, I purchased a used squat rack for $70 (â???¤35 ).  I couldn't live without it.  Depending on your goals, I'd do whatever it took to be able to use one.

Do you live in a house or a flat?


----------



## StanUk (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats cheap for a rack! I live in a house at the moment, but its small and there isnt any room at all, my room is big enough for a bed and a bench and not a lot else  However im moving to a studio flat soon (hopefully next couple months) and then im planning on getting either:







Or, even cheaper and smaller:


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Thats cheap for a rack! I live in a house at the moment, but its small and there isnt any room at all, my room is big enough for a bed and a bench and not a lot else  However im moving to a studio flat soon (hopefully next couple months) and then im planning on getting either:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't recommend the second rack unless you're forced to by space limits.  They seem like they'd be unstable.  Try them out first, in any case.

Here's a tip for purchasing the first type of rack, make sure that it's wide enough for your grip when squatting and benching.  It'll drive you nuts if it's not.

I purchased my squat rack from a used sporting goods shop (Play-It-Again Sports) during March.  When there's a glut of used equipment because the New Years resolutioners have given up and sold their dusty equipment.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah right thanks for the advice. Think ill prolly take a look at ebay nearer the time and try and get a used one! Or see if there are any used sports good places nearby.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 25, 2008)

Fri: Push

Well, im going on holiday tomorow and ive left everything to the last minute! so all I did tonite was some weighted push ups and some floor presses (first time ive done those!) gonna start shock when i get back (next sunday) so until then adios!


----------



## StanUk (Feb 3, 2008)

Back from holiday! went way too quick but still.. 

Week 3 (Shock)

Sun: 2nd Feb

Pull:

Super sets - Chin ups / pull ups

Chins:

8 x Bodyweight
3 x Bodyweight
3 x Bodyweight

Pull ups:

8 x Bodyweight
5 x Bodweight
3 x Bodyweight

Super sets -  Sumo Deadlifts / Barbell Rows

Deadlifts:

Warm up

10 x 198lbs
10 x 198lbs
10 x 198lbs

Barbell Rows:

8 x 110lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

Super sets - Upright rows (narrow grip) / Dumbell curls

Upright rows:

9 x 99lbs
8 x 88lbs
9 x 88lbs

DB Curls:

7 x 27lb DB's
7 x 22lb DB's
7 x 22lb DB's

All rest times were cardiovascular, i.e the amount of time it took to get my breathe back and rack up the weight. (around a minute, or just over)

First set of chins/pull ups started good, but the second set of chins seemed extremely hard, hence the reason i only managed 3! Deadlifts and rows were quite good, my arms were pretty fried afterwards. Not a bad workout to start back on.


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, your pretty strong in the pulling stakes.  6 x sets of chins/pullups is damn good work in my book.


----------



## StanUk (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks man, I feel like I started off good but probably should have rested longer for the second sets. It didnt help with the fact that i have to do them at a park down the road from me, and today it felt like -20 degrees


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Thanks man, I feel like I started off good but probably should have rested longer for the second sets. It didnt help with the fact that i have to do them at a park down the road from me, and today it felt like -20 degrees


 
Haha good improvisation.  I know what you mean about rest, I used to do a workout that consisted of 10-20 seconds rest between sets, the whole thing used to take about 20 minutes, and I followed it up with a 4 mile run.  Hardest thing I ever did.
It'll definately help your conditioning, sacrafising rest like you did.


----------



## StanUk (Feb 3, 2008)

That sounds pretty brutal! Very effective though, especially if your short on time. Yeh I think my conditioning definatly needs some attention, although boxing training really helps it, I didnt realise until I started it how terrible my conditioning was, the first few weeks the circuit training killed me  gradually getting better though!


----------



## StanUk (Feb 6, 2008)

Monday 04/02

Boxing training:

Circuit training
Bag work
Skipping
Shadowboxing


----------



## StanUk (Feb 6, 2008)

Tuesday 05/02

Ugh, rest day, was planning on doing Legs today so I could do push on thursday and be free for friday and saturday, but i got lazy :/


----------



## StanUk (Feb 6, 2008)

Wednesday 06/02

*Legs*

Super sets: Hack squats and single leg DB squats

*Hack Squats:*

Warm up
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

*Single Leg DB squats*

10 x 22lb DB's
10 x 22lb DB's
10 x 22lb DB's

*Calf Raises*

30 x 154lbs
30 x 154lbs

Well, today kind of sucked, was not feeling very motivated  Hack squats felt  a lot harder than they should have, and supersetting them with single leg squats pretty much killed me. Wanted to do more after but I was beat, so just did some calf raises and called it a day, disapointing


----------



## StanUk (Feb 9, 2008)

Thu: 07/02

Rest day


----------



## StanUk (Feb 9, 2008)

Fri: 08/02

Push

Supersets: Bench press, Close grip bench

*Bench press:*
Warm up: 10 x 110lbs

10 x 159lbs
9 x 165lbs
5 x 159lbs
*
Close grip bench:*

10 x 121lbs
10 x 121lbs
10 x 121lbs

Supersets: DB flyes and rear laterals

*DB Flyes*

9 x 22lb DB's
9 x 22lb DB's
9 x 22lb DB's
*
Rear laterals*

10 x 22lbs DB's
10 x 22lbs DB's
10 x 22lbs DB's

One armed Dumbell tricep extension

12 x 11lb DB
12 x 11lb DB

Very average workout, was pushed for time so kept my rest times super low which meant i struggled after the first few sets.


----------



## goob (Feb 9, 2008)

Good job on the bench Stan.  CG bench also looking strong, you should look at doing Close grip push ups for the triceps, I found them more effective than using weighs at building the tri's, or maybe even the brutal Hindu pushups.  However, what worked for me might not work for you....

Still, training looks good.


----------



## StanUk (Feb 10, 2008)

Cheers for the advice goob! I do add close grip push ups in my push days sometimes, I do them weighted but never knew how effective they were, glad to see someone has had success with them though! as for hindu pushups, well, illl give those a try when im feeling brave


----------



## StanUk (Feb 10, 2008)

Saturday 09/02

Rest day


----------



## StanUk (Feb 10, 2008)

Sunday 10/02:

Week 2 of power

Push
*
Wide grip chinups*

Bodyweight x 7
Bodyweight x 5
Bodyweight x 5
Bodyweight x 4

*Sumo deadlifts*

Warmup
8 x 154lbs
6 x 198lbs

3 x 225lbs
3 x 236lbs
3 x 248lbs
3 x 259lbs
3 x 264lbs

*DB Bent rows*

6 x 55lbs
6 x 60lbs
6 x 60lbs
6 x 60lbs

*Hammer curls (DB)*

5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lb

Quite a good workout, was pleased with the deadlifts, 264 felt heavy! chins were good considering ive only ever do one grips once, felt good managing 7. All in all, quite a good workout!


----------



## StanUk (Feb 13, 2008)

Mon 11/02

Boxing training (1 and 1/2 hours)

Skipping
Circuit training
Skipping
Bag Work
Skipping
Press ups

A whole world of pain was experienced by the end of that.


----------



## StanUk (Feb 13, 2008)

Tue 12/02

Rest day, love it.


----------



## StanUk (Feb 13, 2008)

Wed 13/02

Legs 

Warmup

*Lunges *
Warmup: 10 x 66lbs

4 x 110lbs
4 x 115lbs
4 x 121lbs
4 x 126lbs
4 x 132lbs

*Hack Squats*

5 x 110lbs
4 x 115lbs
4 x 121lbs
4 x 126lbs
4 x 132lbs

*Calf Raises*

30 x 154lbs
40 x 154lbs

Ok lets see.. Lunges were good, there always a drag to start off with and I hate high rep lunges, but once i get into them I enjoy low rep. Hack squats were kinda shit.. im half and half with hacks, sometimes they feel good, othertimes when im going heavy on them, they just feel like a really awkward movement, its probably just my form that needs work :/

Had to keep it shortish tonight since my plans have been messed about and i was short on time!


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job Stan, lunges look pretty damn tough.  Did you do them with a BB on your back?


----------



## StanUk (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Goob, felt like it was quite a short workout and lacked volume, but i was strapped for time. yes I do them with a BB on my back, having to clean the weight first aswell as im still without a Squat rack!


----------



## StanUk (Feb 15, 2008)

Fri 15/02

Push

*Flat Bench*
Warmup: 10/110lbs 6/154lbs

3 x 181lbs
3 x 187lbs
3 x 192lbs
3 x 198lbs
1F x 203lbs

*DB Military press*

5 x 33lb DB's
5 x 38lb DB''s
5 x 38lb DB's
5 x 40lb DB's

*Close Grip bench*

6 x 132lbs
6 x 143lbs
6 x 154lbs

*Skull crushers*

6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs

Ok well today ive been feeling pretty crappy, looks like ive got the man flu thats flying around here at the moment, was gonna not bother working out today but i forced myself. went quite good all things considering, was hoping to get 3 for 203 on my bench, always a bit hesistant going heavy though since ive got no spotter! pushed out 1 rep and got the second half way up before i realised i needed to rack the weight up to spare me from a slow painful death. Feel exhaused now anyway so gonna sleep good tonite.


----------



## StanUk (Feb 17, 2008)

Sun 17/02

Week 2 of Rep Range

Pull

*Medium Grip Pull ups*

Bodyweight x 9
Bodyweight x 8
Bodyweight x 6

*Barbell Rows*
Warmup: 10 x 66lbs

10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

*DB Rows*

9 x 55lb DB's
10 x 49lb DB's
10 x 49lb DB's

*Shrugs*

12 x 176lbs
12 x 176lbs
12 x 176lbs

*Upright Rows (Narrow)*

9 x 99lbs
10 x 88lbs
*
Barbell Curls*

7 x 77lbs
6 x 77lbs

All rest times were 90 seconds.

Quite a solid workout, pull ups felt good, first set I felt like i could have done 11 or 12, but didnt wanna kill myself on the first set! Thought id drop deadlifts this week, I do them consistently week in and week out so thought a break would be nice so I could concentrate on other excersizes. Its official, i suck at barbell rows.. DB rows I liked however. Arms were fried towards the end, hence the suckage on the barbell curls.


----------



## StanUk (Feb 20, 2008)

Mon 18/02

Boxing training

Skipping for a couple mins.
Circuit training
Core Work
Skipping
Bag work
Skipping
Press ups

Killed me!


----------



## StanUk (Feb 20, 2008)

Wed 20/02

Legs

Warmup
*
Squats*
Warmup 10 x 66lbs

10 x 110lbs
10 x 121lbs
10 x 132lbs
10 x 143lbs
10 x 154lbs

*Lunges*

8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs
8 x 99lbs
8 x 110lbs

*Single Leg Squats*

10 x 27lb DB's
10 x 27lb DB's
10 x 27lb DB's

Was quite happy with how that went. Weight was the same on my squats as my last rep range I did, however I increased the volume on each set from 8 to 10. I hate lunges but also love them. Single leg squats finished me off, my legs were jelly after and I couldnt bring myself to do the calf raises I had planned!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 21, 2008)

Damn, good lunges dude!

Workouts on the whole are looking awesome aswell actually!


----------



## StanUk (Feb 24, 2008)

Cheers Gaz, much appreciated!


----------



## StanUk (Feb 24, 2008)

Fri 22/02

Push

*Incline Bench*
Warmup: 10 x 88lbs

10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs
9 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs

*DB Floor Press*

10 x 44lb DB's

*Military Press*

10 x 99lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 77lbs

*Weighted Press ups*

9 x 22lbs
8 x 22lbs

*Standing Tricep Ext*

5 x 66lbs (Had enough here!)

Ok today sucked big time. Was quite looking forward to the workout was planning on pyramiding up on incline bench. My left shoulder started giving me some discomfort on the warmup set, first set was also the same, its not painful as such, but definatly discomforting and something isnt right, gonna go to the doctor if its the same next week. So anyway I didnt wanna go any heavier because of the discomfort so just stuck to the same weight.

Military Press was very average, everything else just sucked cos I had it in the back of my mind about the shoulder problem.

Nevermind, hopefully better next week, gonna leave inclines out for a while as they seem to be a problem for it.


----------



## StanUk (Feb 24, 2008)

Sun: 24/02

Meant to be the start of week 2 of shock! I should have worked out but I didnt have a good nights sleep last nite and I didnt bother.. instead I went out to the park and supersetted some pull ups (6,5,4) and chins ups (6,4,3) at bodyweight. Was actually quite ready for a workout after id done this but kind of left it too late as id made other plans. 

So im gonna do pull on tuesday/wednesday this week instead!


----------



## StanUk (Feb 27, 2008)

Mon: 25/02

*Boxing training*

-skipping
-circuit training
-skipping
-bag work
-skipping
-press ups
-rope climb

All good, apart from getting stomach cramps during skipping :/


----------



## StanUk (Feb 27, 2008)

Wed: 27/02

Week 2 of Shock:

Pull

Deadlifts and DB Rows supersetted:

*Deadlifts*
Warmup - 10 x 154lbs

10 x 203lbs
10 x 203lbs
10 x 203lbs

*DB Rows*

10 x 49lb DB's
10 x 49lb DB's
10 x 49lb DB's

Barbell rows and upright rows supersetted
*
Barbell Rows*

10 x 88lbs
10 x 93lbs
10 x 93lb

*Upright rows*

10 x 88lbs
10 x 93lbs
10 x 93lb

*Hammer Curls*

10 x 22lb DB's
10 x 27lb DB's
10 x 27lb DB's

Overall happy with today! skipped pull ups/chin ups as i did some on sunday. supersetting deadlifts and rows was tough, last set of deads were hard, got to 9 and needed a short 10 second breather to manage number 10! was kind of stuck for what to do next so i did bb rows and upright rows (narrow grip) and finished off with some hammer curls. rest intervals were short, id say between 30 - 80 seconds. 

Managed to get a couple new pics aswell:


----------



## StanUk (Feb 28, 2008)

Thu: 28/02

Rest day, lower back is a bit funky today.


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 28, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Thu: 28/02
> 
> Rest day, lower back is a bit funky today.



I did a ton of deadlifts last week and my lower back was still a little sore last night!  sometimes I wonder if my form is out of whack...

Wow, 203 pounds??  Niiice!

Geez, I'm only doin' 110lb...


----------



## StanUk (Feb 28, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> I did a ton of deadlifts last week and my lower back was still a little sore last night!  sometimes I wonder if my form is out of whack...
> 
> Wow, 203 pounds??  Niiice!
> 
> Geez, I'm only doin' 110lb...



thanks pal, dont worry about it, your deadlift will soon shoot up, just keep lifting hard and eating lots  

deadlift is one of those moves youve gotta be careful with, its usually hard to tell aswell if your form is off unless your watching yourself in a mirror, which isnt practical when goin heavy! if you have doubts maybe take a video and post it?


----------



## StanUk (Mar 2, 2008)

Sun: 02/03

Push

Supersetted Flat bench press and Close grip bench

Flat Bench
Warmup: 12 / 110lbs

11 x 154lbs
11 x 154lbs
9 x 154lbs
7 x 154lbs

Close Grip bench

11 x 110lbs
11 x 115lbs
10 x 115lbs
10 x 115lbs

Supersetted Close grip Military press and DB Overhead press

CG Military press

10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs
8 x 71lbs
8 x 71lbs

DB overhead press

8 x 27lb DB's
11 x 22lb DB's
11 x 22lb DB's
9 x 22lb DB's

Quite happy with today, rest periods were very short (average around 30 seconds) Never done close grip military presses before, they were a little weird to start with but quite enjoyed them!

Overall, quite a good workout.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 2, 2008)

You can really have a lot of fun with changing your grip on exercises.   Not only the width, but also, on some exercises, the orientation of your hands (pronated, neutral, and supinated).

Solid workout, man!


----------



## goob (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice pressing Stan.  I find a CG miltary press harder than nearly all other lifts.  Good job.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 2, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You can really have a lot of fun with changing your grip on exercises.   Not only the width, but also, on some exercises, the orientation of your hands (pronated, neutral, and supinated).
> 
> Solid workout, man!



Thanks Doms! yeh its nice to change things up every so often with grip etc, makes things a bit more interesting!

Hows things?



goob said:


> Nice pressing Stan.  I find a CG miltary press harder than nearly all other lifts.  Good job.



Cheers Goob, they were pretty tough, think it was more awkward for the first couple sets more than anything though, my tri's were getting pretty fried though at this point anyway! Hows everything with you?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Nice pressing Stan.  I find a CG miltary press harder than nearly all other lifts.  Good job.



nice, stan  totally agree with the goob.  military press is taxing.  
oh.. and ... it's also how i hurt my shoulder!  bah! 
will soooo be using a spotter when i start doing that one again


----------



## StanUk (Mar 3, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> nice, stan  totally agree with the goob.  military press is taxing.
> oh.. and ... it's also how i hurt my shoulder!  bah!
> will soooo be using a spotter when i start doing that one again



Thanks pal, sorry to hear bout your shoulder, what happened?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 3, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Thanks pal, sorry to hear bout your shoulder, what happened?



no no.  that's when i jacked my shoulder up last year in september.  now i'm back and easing back into things


----------



## StanUk (Mar 3, 2008)

Glad to hear it bro


----------



## StanUk (Mar 6, 2008)

Week 3 of power

Thu: Pull

*Chin ups (medium grip)*

5 x bodyweight
5 x bodyweight
5 x bodyweight
5 x bodyweight
5 x bodyweight

*Deadlifts Sumo*
Warmup: 10 x 154lbs, 7 x 198lbs

3 x 231lbs
3 x 242lbs
3 x 253lbs
2 x 264lbs
4 x 264lbs
*
Pendlay Rows*

5 x 110lbs
5 x 121lbs
5 x 126lbs
5 x 132lbs
5 x 137lbs

Ok past few days have been a bit weird and my schedule has been messed up, so basically I ended up doing just the chin ups on wednesday nite and did the rest of the workout on thursday lunch time! sets 2,3,4 and 5 on the chins were slightly assisted, some of the later reps i jumped a bit of the way up.

Deadlits were quite good until my grip gave out on me on the 4th set. the 5th set involved a few seconds rest each rep to make sure I didnt lose my grip! Need some extra grip work i think. Pendlay rows felt good considering its the first time ive done them! all in all not a bad workout.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 6, 2008)

Just looking through your journal..... Your workout look damn good bro! Good luck


----------



## StanUk (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks very much Irons, much appreciated


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 7, 2008)

StanUk said:


> *
> Pendlay Rows*
> 
> 5 x 110lbs
> ...



ooooh, what are those?  
stan the man, looking good, yo!


----------



## StanUk (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers Nadirmg! 

Pendlay rows are kind of like bent over barbell rows, except you do each rep from off the floor! Here is a video of them!






YouTube Video


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 8, 2008)

You have some cool lookin work outs here bro!  Ive been meaning to try those pedlay rows but I keep thinkin ill be really weak at them, yours seem vary strong.  You're deads are also nice.
I saw your back pic, we have a pretty similar build I'm just a tad thicker, or fatter if you wanna be a dick lol.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2008)

Pendlay Rows.  

The pain from those must be intense!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 8, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Pendlay Rows.
> 
> The pain from those must be intense!



mm hmmm, those painful to be sure.  
and from the floor too?!  *low whistle*


----------



## StanUk (Mar 9, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> You have some cool lookin work outs here bro!  Ive been meaning to try those pedlay rows but I keep thinkin ill be really weak at them, yours seem vary strong.  You're deads are also nice.
> I saw your back pic, we have a pretty similar build I'm just a tad thicker, or fatter if you wanna be a dick lol.



cheers jailhouse! and thanks for stopping by. Well i highly recomend the pendlays, it was actually the first time ive done them! the tricky part is making sure you dont round your back. lol well im on a bulk at the moment so im hoping to add some thickness in the months to come!



DOMS said:


> Pendlay Rows.
> 
> The pain from those must be intense!



hey doms, yeh they were tough! the first couple sets didnt seem to bad, but when i got myself up to a decent weight they started getting hard, arms were fried by the last set!



nadirmg said:


> mm hmmm, those painful to be sure.
> and from the floor too?!  *low whistle*



hehe yeh, definatly recomend them though!


----------



## StanUk (Mar 9, 2008)

Sun 09/03

Push/Legs

Well my schedule has once again been screwed over meaning i couldnt workout on friday and do legs! so today i decided to mix push and legs together, here is the outcome!

*Flat Bench*
Warmup: 10 / 110lbs, 7 / 154lbs

5 x 176lbs
5 x 176lbs
4 x 181lbs
3 x 192lbs
2 x 203lbs
*1 x 209lbs (pr)*
*
Single Leg squats*
Warmup: 10 x bodyweight

5 x 33lb DB's
5 x 33lb DB's
5 x 38lb DB's
5 x 38lb DB's
5 x 40lb DB's

*Military Press*
warmup: 10 x 66lbs

5 x 110lbs
5 x 110lbs
4 x 121lbs
4 x 132lbs
*2 x 137lbs (pr)*

*Lunges*

4 x 121lbs
4 x 121lbs
4 x 132lbs
4 x 132lbs
*3 x 137lbs (pr)*

*CG Bench*

4 x 137lbs (wrist gave me a bit of bother at this point so decided to call it a day!)

Was happy with today, was a long workout, i like to keep my workouts between 30 - 50 mins but this went on for over an hour! 

Pleased with bench, the 2 at 203 didnt seem anywhere near as hard as i thought, so i thought id go for 209! prolly could have gone for 2 x 209 but without a spotter its a dangerous game to be playing  Single leg squats were good but i was paranoid about my right knee buckling in.. any tips to stop this?

Military press was good, another pr for me. Lunges as usual kicked my ass, i was pretty beat after these and i stopped halway through the first set of CG bench cos of some slight wrist pain.

overall though, a good workout!


----------



## goob (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats on the PR's stan. The weight your putting up is really impressive, particuarly the miltary press and bench. Good work.

You workout at home don't you stan?  How much did you pay for your set up?


----------



## StanUk (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the encouragement Goob, it helps a lot 

yeh i workout at home, to be honest all i have is a bench, a bar, 2 dumbell bars and around 130kg of weights, all in all the whole setup cost me around £110? therebouts anyway. the only thing missing is a squat rack but as soon as i get my own place then ill take care of that, a pullup bar would be nice aswell, as at the moment i have to improvise and do them at a park near me on some monkey bars!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 11, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Thanks a lot for the encouragement Goob, it helps a lot
> 
> yeh i workout at home, to be honest all i have is a bench, a bar, 2 dumbell bars and around 130kg of weights, all in all the whole setup cost me around ï¿½110? therebouts anyway. the only thing missing is a squat rack but as soon as i get my own place then ill take care of that, a pullup bar would be nice aswell, as at the moment i have to improvise and do them at a park near me on some monkey bars!



pull-ups at the park?  NICE!  I imagine you jogging, and people watch you jog past.. suddenly you're all over those monkey bars bustin' pull-ups, and they're like 'woah..'.

and i agree with goob, nice progress on the weight.  i can't weight to be benching as much as you can.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 11, 2008)

nice numbers with the pressing


----------



## the other half (Mar 12, 2008)

just thought i would stop in and check out what the excitement was about.

good looking numbers. if i didnt have a gym to go to, there is no way i could workout at home. im just to lazy as long as there is a computer, tv, and frig.

any ways keep up the hard work.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 12, 2008)

looking good stan the man!!!


----------



## goob (Mar 12, 2008)

the other half said:


> just thought i would stop in and check out what the excitement was about.
> 
> good looking numbers. if i didnt have a gym to go to, there is no way i could workout at home. im just to lazy as long as there is a computer, tv, and* frig*.
> 
> any ways keep up the hard work.


 
I'm surprised katt dose'nt make you workout at home more often......


----------



## the other half (Mar 13, 2008)

goob said:


> I'm surprised katt dose'nt make you workout at home more often......



somethings i am forced to keep silent about.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 13, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> pull-ups at the park?  NICE!  I imagine you jogging, and people watch you jog past.. suddenly you're all over those monkey bars bustin' pull-ups, and they're like 'woah..'.
> 
> and i agree with goob, nice progress on the weight.  i can't weight to be benching as much as you can.



thanx man! haha yeh i sometimes do get a few funny looks off people, i had an old guy come over to me once and ask me what i was doing, he then proceeding to tell me all about when he used to weight train when he was younger  



JailHouse said:


> nice numbers with the pressing



thanks pal, appreciate it!



the other half said:


> just thought i would stop in and check out what the excitement was about.
> 
> good looking numbers. if i didnt have a gym to go to, there is no way i could workout at home. im just to lazy as long as there is a computer, tv, and frig.
> 
> any ways keep up the hard work.



thanks very much and nice one for stopping by! i do struggle sometimes with motivation, i find if i stay in my routine im fine, but if something changes i can end up getting lazy and putting workouts off till the next day 



Irons77 said:


> looking good stan the man!!!



Cheers iron!

Thanks for all the words of encouragement guys, its definatly helping


----------



## StanUk (Mar 13, 2008)

Thu: Pull (Week 3 of rep range!)

Should have done this yesterday but was busy with something, ive had 3 days since my last workout, but now im going to workout 2 days to keep things going!

*Pull ups (Medium grip)*

7 x bodyweight
7 x bodyweight
6 x bodyweight
5 1/2 x bodyweight

*Deadlifts Sumo*
Warmup: 10 x 154lbs

9 x 209lbs
9 x 209lbs

*Shrugs*

12 x 154lbs
12 x 154lbs
*
Barbell Rows*

10 x 93lbs
10 x 99lbs

*DB Rows*

10 x 55lbs
*
Barbell Curls
*
12 x 66lbs
12 x 66lbs

All rest times were 90 seconds! not a bad workout, pull ups were ok, deadlifts werent so good, my grip was giving me a bit of trouble, had some slightl lower pack pain afterwards which gave me some grief after my 1st set of DB rows, hence i thought i would stop at this point (apart from the curls of course)

overall not bad! legs tomorow!


----------



## goob (Mar 13, 2008)

Nooiice deadlifting Stan! Pullups are rocking too, great workout.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 13, 2008)

stan the man.  i concur with goob.  
very nice dead lifting   i need to start upping the weight on mine


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 13, 2008)

I like the way you organize your work outs, vary nice!  Keep it up Stan!


----------



## Mista (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice work on the shoulder press. Shoulders are my weak point.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 14, 2008)

goob said:


> Nooiice deadlifting Stan! Pullups are rocking too, great workout.



Cheers goobster, think i need to start some grip work though as i believe its my grip thats letting me down a bit at the moment 



nadirmg said:


> stan the man.  i concur with goob.
> very nice dead lifting   i need to start upping the weight on mine



Cheers Nad! Yeh I found that progressivly overloading helped to get my deadlifts up, 2 -5 rep range really helped my strength for it!



JailHouse said:


> I like the way you organize your work outs, vary nice!  Keep it up Stan!



Cheers buddy! I went through a stage of 3 or 4 months where I would just do what i wanted! needless to say this got me nowhere lol, so now before i workout i know exactly what im gonna do.



Mista said:


> Nice work on the shoulder press. Shoulders are my weak point.



Thankyou very much Mista! I think shoulder press is probably one of my favourite excersizes. everyone has their weak points though.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 16, 2008)

Fri: Legs

*Front Squats*
Warmup: 10 x 66lbs

10 x 88lbs
10 x 110lbs
10 x 132lbs

*Overhead Squats*

10 x 66lbs
10 x 77lbs
10 x 88lbs

*Back Squats*

10 x 143lbs
10 x 154lbs
10 x 160lbs

*Calf raises*

35 x 160lbs
35 x 160lbs

*Single Leg DB squats*

10 x 27lb DB's
10 x 27lb DB's

Quite happy with today, never properly done front squats before so thought i would get into them, the last set was a little bit tricky on my shoulder but i managed ok, overheads were rather tricky, fell forward abit on my last set of those! The rest of it went ok, had the day off work today so made sure i made the most of it it


----------



## StanUk (Mar 16, 2008)

Sun: 16/03

Well i was meant to be doing push today but:

1. i slept like shite last nite and am very tired
2. my shoulder are aching/hurting from overhead and front squats on friday, so ive decided its probably best that i give it a miss, especially since im boxing tomorow. 

Bit gutted but nevermind!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

StanUk said:


> *Calf raises*
> 
> 35 x 160lbs
> 35 x 160lbs
> ...



wow.  35 rebs on the calf raises?  
were those single-leg squats totally 1-leggers or did you rest your other leg on a bench behind you?  that's what i usually do.

i've been thinking about trying out front squats too.  not sure what my shoulders will think about it...


----------



## StanUk (Mar 17, 2008)

Hehe yeh, calf raises are real good, the last 5 or so really hurt!
Yeh the single leggers are with my other leg resting on the bed behind me, ive not ever seen anyone do them with just balancing the other leg, although that would be impressive!

I highly recomend front squats, I really enjoyed doing them, they are taxing on the shoulders though, took mine all weekend to recover and they are still a bit funky now!


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2008)

front squats are the bomb. you can get a lot better rom. but, ya the shoulders start to burn, and my biceps start to cramp on my heavy sets.
way to listen to your body. good move.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 17, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Fri: Legs
> 
> *Front Squats*
> Warmup: 10 x 66lbs
> ...




really nice variety with adding the over head squats.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 18, 2008)

the other half said:


> front squats are the bomb. you can get a lot better rom. but, ya the shoulders start to burn, and my biceps start to cramp on my heavy sets.
> way to listen to your body. good move.



thanks man, gonna keep doing front squats I think, its especially handy for me since i am still without a squat rack!



JailHouse said:


> really nice variety with adding the over head squats.



Cheers, yeh I felt like mixing things up a bit, I love doing overheads there a realy challenge, if i manage 3 sets without falling forward and dropping a barbell on my head then ive succeded


----------



## StanUk (Mar 18, 2008)

Tue: 18/03

Push

*Incline Bench*
Warmup: 12 x 110lbs

12 x 132lbs
12 x 132lbs
12 x 132lbs

*Close Grip bench*

12 x 110lbs
12 x 110lbs
12 x 110lbs

*DB Military press*

12 x 22lb DB's
12 x 22lb DB's
12 x 22lb DB's

*Weighted push ups*

11 x 22lbs
7 x 22lbs

Ok well today sucked, I was all hyped up for a good workout but I knew straight away my left shoulder was gonna give me some grief, so I decided to drop the weight and go for high reps. I guess it wasnt that bad but didnt push myself as much as I would have liked in fear of hurting my shoulder! Weighted pushups werent really happening for me today either, oh well!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

Work out look good to me.  Those high reps can be taxing as hell.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Cheers, yeh I felt like mixing things up a bit, I love doing overheads there a realy challenge, if i manage 3 sets without falling forward and dropping a barbell on my head then ive succeded



I can hardly OH squat the bar alone with out losing it lol.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 19, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Work out look good to me.  Those high reps can be taxing as hell.



Thanks man, yeh I much prefer low reps and training more for strength, but I know I need to keep doing high reps aswell for the sake of conditioning, thats the good thing about power/rep range/shock i guess.

Haha yeh, I was like that for weeks, its just about balance and stability I guess, I dont know which is worse though, falling forwards or falling backwards


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like a damn fine workout to me, dude. Those pushups are impressive as hell 

Hows life?


----------



## StanUk (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by Gaz! Cheers, I was going for 2 x 12 but i was kinda demotivated by the time i got to them!

Lifes pretty good thanks, trying to find a place to live but not earning enough for a mortgage, it seems at the moment you need to be on at least 35k a year to be able to afford a mortage + bills, so im gonna be stuck with renting! bit of a bummer really especially since renting costs at the moment seem to be sky high aswell  But apart from that all is well 

Hows things with you pal?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2008)

i'll bet those close grip benches wiped your tri's energy out.  those always take it out of me.

nice w/o stan!  you'll get those weighted pushups next time!


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2008)

so who puts the weight on your back, or do you put it into a backpack?

nice looking workout. 

and as for falling back  or forward, ill take the forward, at least you can throw the weights away from you, and use your arms to break the fall. i would hope thats how it would work.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 21, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> i'll bet those close grip benches wiped your tri's energy out.  those always take it out of me.
> 
> nice w/o stan!  you'll get those weighted pushups next time!



Cheers Nad! Yeh close gripe bench always kills my tri's.



the other half said:


> so who puts the weight on your back, or do you put it into a backpack?
> 
> nice looking workout.
> 
> and as for falling back  or forward, ill take the forward, at least you can throw the weights away from you, and use your arms to break the fall. i would hope thats how it would work.



Thanks man, actually at the moment I balance a 22lb Weight on my back, and it actually works suprisingly well! I think if i wanna start adding more i will have to use a backpack!

Hehe yeh, falling forwards is far safer, just gotta make sure you can ditch the weight in time!

Working Pull today so gonna update later!


----------



## goob (Mar 21, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Thanks man, actually at the moment I balance a 22lb Weight on my back, and it actually works suprisingly well! I think if i wanna start adding more i will have to use a backpack!
> 
> Hehe yeh, falling forwards is far safer, just gotta make sure you can ditch the weight in time!
> 
> Working Pull today so gonna update later!


 
Thats how I do them too, it's hard to shift a plate on your back without a spotter, but it can be done.

Workouts looking good as always.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 22, 2008)

goob said:


> Thats how I do them too, it's hard to shift a plate on your back without a spotter, but it can be done.
> 
> Workouts looking good as always.



Thanks goob, Yeh, to be honest im used to working out without a spotter so i always have to improvise!

Ok so.. yesterday:

Fri: 21/03

Shock: Pull

Supersetted Pull ups/chins ups

*Pull ups*

8 x bodyweight
6 x bodyweight
5 x bodyweight

*Chinups*

5 x bodyweight
4 x bodyweight
4 x bodyweight

*Deadlifts Sumo*

10 x 154lbs
10 x 198lbs
10 x 220lbs

*Barbell Rows*

10 x 110lbs
10 x 110lbs

Ok well today was a bit crazy, I worked out with a freind today who has never really worked out before so things were slow while i taught him some lifts. I was concentrating more on his workout than mine really so after barbell rows I decided to call it a day. I was happy with my last set of deadlifts though!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 22, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Supersetted Pull ups/chins ups
> 
> *Pull ups*
> 
> ...



s/s pullups and chins    very nice!  
commendable numbers on the deads, yo!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 24, 2008)

Ya I feel the same way about workin out with friends, they get in the way more than help.  Are you doing p/rr/s also??


----------



## StanUk (Mar 24, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> s/s pullups and chins    very nice!
> commendable numbers on the deads, yo!



Thanks man! i love pullups and chinups, 1 day i want to be able to superset 3 of each at 10 reps at bodyweight!



JailHouse said:


> Ya I feel the same way about workin out with friends, they get in the way more than help.  Are you doing p/rr/s also??



Yeh agreed, I dont think ill be doing it again for a while lol. For that kind of thing I really need a proper home gym with plenty of weights so we can both do our own thing.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 24, 2008)

Sun: 23/03 Legs

*Supersets (Front squats/Goblet Squats)*

*Front Squats*
Warmup: 10 x 66lbs

10 x 93lbs
10 x 110lbs
10 x 121lbs
10 x 138lbs

*Goblet Squats*

10 x 33lb DB
10 x 55lb DB
10 x 77lb DB
10 x 77lb DB

*Supersets (Calf Raises/single leg squats)*

*Calf Raises*

30 x 176lbs
30 x 176lbs

*Single Leg Squats*

10 x 33lb DB's
10 x 33lb DB's

Quite happy with today, never done goblet squats before, they were good! Its amazing how much less I have to worry about keeping my lower back straight with front squats compared to back squats.

All in all a good workout!


----------



## StanUk (Mar 24, 2008)

By the way Jailhouse yeh im doing p/rr/ss at the moment


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 24, 2008)

stan, do you have access to a trap bar in your gym?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 24, 2008)

Ya I'm doing the same program, I'm having a lot of fun with it.  Nice numbers on the work out.  I plan on trying goblets on my next shock leg day too.  How did you like them?  Could you feel it in ur arms to?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 24, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> stan, do you have access to a trap bar in your gym?



I wish my gym had one.  I'm the only one at my gym I ever see doin d lifts.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 24, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I wish my gym had one.  I'm the only one at my gym I ever see doin d lifts.



I am just a strong proponent of using a trap bar if you have one for deadlifts as opposed to the regular straight bar ones, unless you plan to compete as a powerlifter.

I just did a 500 pound trap bar deadlift today with 0 lower back discomfort, but when I used to do straight bar deads, every time I went heavy, my back would bother me for a day or so.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 25, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> stan, do you have access to a trap bar in your gym?



Not yet Stewart, I workout at home with limited space, but after what you've just said, a trap bar is definatly on my list of things to get! I do notice that when I go very heavy on deadlifts with a normal bar that I have a slight bit of soreness/discomfort the following day but ive never sure if thats just due to the fact that ive gone heavy and its normal. But Im gonna see if I can get hold of a cheap trap bar 



JailHouse said:


> Ya I'm doing the same program, I'm having a lot of fun with it.  Nice numbers on the work out.  I plan on trying goblets on my next shock leg day too.  How did you like them?  Could you feel it in ur arms to?



Yeh I love p/rr/ss, keeps things nice and varied. Thanks man, yeh goblets are great, I could definatly feel it in my arms! the last set I got to the 8th rep and my arms were killing, I had to really push myself to carry on holding the dumbell for the 9th and 10th rep.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 25, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Thanks man! i love pullups and chinups, 1 day i want to be able to superset 3 of each at 10 reps at bodyweight!



holy crap, that's a hell of a goal!


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

i agree with *BIG NADS*


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 26, 2008)

the other half said:


> i agree with *BIG NADS*



nadirmg-->nad-->_nads_?
i knew it was only a matter of time lol


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 26, 2008)

Ur doing good Stan!  Me and you should do some kinda friendly contest sense were doin the same program for fun.  It will help push both of us, like goob and gaz are doing.


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2008)

the other half said:


> i agree with *BIG NADS*


 
  LOL The name had crossed my mind too


----------



## StanUk (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry guys, been a bit of a bum lately and not updated!



nadirmg said:


> holy crap, that's a hell of a goal!



Yeh it is very ambitious, but i reckon maybe 1 day 



the other half said:


> i agree with *BIG NADS*



lol @ big nads



JailHouse said:


> Ur doing good Stan!  Me and you should do some kinda friendly contest sense were doin the same program for fun.  It will help push both of us, like goob and gaz are doing.



Yeh man im definatly up for that! Were doing the same program and a lot of our lifts are quite similar so i reckon it would be quite good fun to do. What kind of things shall we compete for? Max lifts?


----------



## StanUk (Mar 28, 2008)

Wed: Push

SuperSetted Flat Bench / DB Bench

*Flat Bench*
Warmup: 12 x 110lbs

12 x 154lbs
10 x 154lbs
8 x 154lbs

*DB Bench*

10 x 45lb DB's
7 x 45lb DB's
7 x 45lb DB's

Ok today sucked big time. I decided to workout during my 1 hour lunch break at work and had to rush big time. add to the fact that i dont do DB Bench often because i find it so damn awkward to get into a good position with the weight. I decided to end the workout early. Later that evening though i did some weighted push ups to try and make up for it. Hoping to do Pull tonite, new week of power!


----------



## the other half (Mar 28, 2008)

goob said:


> LOL The name had crossed my mind too



god, we think alike. that is some scary shit.


----------



## the other half (Mar 28, 2008)

hey stan, those flat db press will come. you just have to do them more often.
i just really concentrate on keeping my shoulder blades together and not rolling the shoulders at the top. that might help you keep more balanced.
also we use wrist wraps when we get to the heavy db. just because sometime they start to dip in on us at the top of the movement.

at least you got in for a quick workout.


----------



## goob (Mar 28, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Wed: Push
> 
> SuperSetted Flat Bench / DB Bench
> 
> ...


 
Don't sweat it Stan, the DB's are a bitch to get in position.

Funnily enough, I have the opposite problem, my BB bench sucks really bad, but my DB bench is much better.

It's not so good rushing to fit it in during lunch, unless you are in one of those crazy 'turbo' modes where nothing fatigues you and you can go with minimal rest.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> i agree with *BIG NADS*



In the UK, we call gonads NADS. Sooo, big nads must be big gonads, no?? 

Stan, im sorry the first time i posted in your journal i mentioned gonads, but i guess, since Goob is a regular visitor here, that you'll be used to that kind of talk


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> In the UK, we call gonads NADS. Sooo, big nads must be big gonads, no??
> 
> Stan, im sorry the first time i posted in your journal i mentioned gonads, but i guess, since Goob is a regular visitor here, that you'll be used to that kind of talk


 
Hey, I angel2 have spent my sweat, tears and bled every post in my journal trying to keep a clean, family friendly environment.

It's not my fault, that my saintlike self's journal:  "Better the devil......" seems to attract all of IM's dusturbing deviant population fire......


----------



## StanUk (Mar 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> hey stan, those flat db press will come. you just have to do them more often.
> i just really concentrate on keeping my shoulder blades together and not rolling the shoulders at the top. that might help you keep more balanced.
> also we use wrist wraps when we get to the heavy db. just because sometime they start to dip in on us at the top of the movement.
> 
> at least you got in for a quick workout.



thanks man, ill give that a try next time, i guess im just not used to doing them, I figure the more I do them the easier it will get hauling the DB's into position, and hopefully it will help my overall wrist strength.



goob said:


> Don't sweat it Stan, the DB's are a bitch to get in position.
> 
> Funnily enough, I have the opposite problem, my BB bench sucks really bad, but my DB bench is much better.
> 
> It's not so good rushing to fit it in during lunch, unless you are in one of those crazy 'turbo' modes where nothing fatigues you and you can go with minimal rest.



Cheers Gooby, I think I just need to get into the habbit of doing DB Bench more often, supersetting it with BB bench was prolly a silly idea 

yeh i hate rushing it, i like keeping my workouts as short as I can, but when i know i have to have them down in a small time period 
it puts me off!



SamEaston said:


> In the UK, we call gonads NADS. Sooo, big nads must be big gonads, no??
> 
> Stan, im sorry the first time i posted in your journal i mentioned gonads, but i guess, since Goob is a regular visitor here, that you'll be used to that kind of talk



lol, no worries Sam i'll let you off, suprisingly Goob seems to have been quite well behaved in my journal so far


----------



## StanUk (Mar 29, 2008)

Power week. Fri: Pull 

*Pull ups*

6 x bodweight

3 x 13lbs
4 x 13lbs
4 x 13lbs
4 x 13lbs
3 x 13lbs

*Sumo deadlifts*
Warmup: 8 x 154lbs, 6 x 198lbs

3 x 242lbs
3 x 242lbs
3 x 253lbs
3 x 264lbs

*Barbell Rows*
Warmup: 10 x 88lbs

5 x 110lbs
5 x 116lbs
5 x 116lbs
5 x 121lbs
5 x 121lbs

Not very happy with this workout, started off quite good and i enjoyed the pullups (even though i did them outside in the freezing cold and wet) the deadlifts felt very heavy and my form on the last couple sets wasnt good, I think really I need to deload, I cant remember when i last had a week off and it feels like ive been doing P/RR/SS forever, i am enjoying it but think im gonna deload this work and just have a couple full body bodyweight workouts + boxing training.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 31, 2008)

the other half said:


> god, we think alike. that is some scary shit.



please, you guys.  stop thinking about my nads.  i beg you.



StanUk said:


> Power week. Fri: Pull
> 
> *Pull ups*
> 
> ...



so you were doing 3-4 reps of this with 13lb over your bw?



SamEaston said:


> In the UK, we call gonads NADS. Sooo, big nads must be big gonads, no??



lol thank you for clarifying that.  we use nads the same way here too.  except for me, 'nad' really is best.  i only have 1 nut.


----------



## StanUk (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeh Nad thats the one.


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice deadlifting Stan!  Solid ass workout all round.  Great work on the pullups, is that with hands facing you?

Be intresting to see you and jailhouse go head to head.


----------



## the other half (Apr 1, 2008)

goob said:


> Nice deadlifting Stan!  Solid ass workout all round.  Great work on the pullups, is that with hands facing you?
> 
> Be intresting to see you and jailhouse go head to head.



goob,is that another one of your dirty thoughts?

stan, good job on the pullups. they kick my ass everytime.


----------



## StanUk (Apr 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Nice deadlifting Stan!  Solid ass workout all round.  Great work on the pullups, is that with hands facing you?
> 
> Be intresting to see you and jailhouse go head to head.



thanks gooby, yeh hands facing me! much prefer pullups over chinups.

Looking forward to competing with Jailhouse, although he seems to have disapeared for now 



the other half said:


> goob,is that another one of your dirty thoughts?
> 
> stan, good job on the pullups. they kick my ass everytime.



haha.. thanks man, yeh they start getting hard on the 3rd set onwards!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 3, 2008)

whats the difference between pullups and chinups?  do the chinups hit your lats more than your bis?


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

whats up stan?  whatcha up to?


----------



## goob (Apr 8, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> whats the difference between pullups and chinups? do the chinups hit your lats more than your bis?


 
I think so. WG chins are the kings for lats.  


Taking it easy stan?  I hear you on JH, I think he's lived up to his name.


----------



## StanUk (Apr 8, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> whats the difference between pullups and chinups?  do the chinups hit your lats more than your bis?



Yeh what Goob said basically! I have read in several places that chins put a bit more emphasis on the lats



nadirmg said:


> whats up stan?  whatcha up to?



sorry for not updating for a while man! been busy looking for a place to live, looked at a few places but am currently torn between renting and buying! it seems buying will leave me pretty much flat out broke for the next 10 years until i get a good pay rise! had last week off aswell as i was feeling a bit run down and demotivated!

Hows things with you pal?



goob said:


> I think so. WG chins are the kings for lats.
> 
> 
> Taking it easy stan?  I hear you on JH, I think he's lived up to his name.



Hey Goob, again sorry for lack of updates! thx for popping by still though, I had a workout on sunday which ill post in a second. But yeh apart from that ive been taking it easy last week, felt i could use a little bit of a time out! 

Yeh shame about JH, hope he hasnt completely disapeared I was quite looking forward to having a friendly competition with him


----------



## StanUk (Apr 8, 2008)

So then, im not sure how my workouts are gonna pan out, so while i consider my options i started with Push and rep range kind of thing:

Sun: 06/04

*Flat Bench*
Warmup: 12 x 110lbs

8 x 154lbs
8 x 160lbs
8 x 160lbs
8 x 165lbs

*DB Floor Press*

10 x 44lb DB's
10 x 44lb DB's
10 x 44lb DB's
10 x 44lb DB's

*Close Grip Bench*

8 x 110lbs
8 x 116lbs
8 x 121lbs
8 x 127lbs

*Military Press*

8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs
7F x 88lbs

Pretty average workout really, arms were pretty fried by the last set of military pressing. Felt a bit demotivated before hand which isnt good considering ive had a week off! think I just need to get a bit more sleep


----------



## StanUk (Apr 12, 2008)

Been a bit lazy this week and been flat hunting, finally found 1! hopefully moving out in the next few weeks all being well.

So then, Wednesday I did Pull and today i did legs:

Wednesday: Pull

*Pull ups*

Bodyweight x 8
Bodyweight x 8
Bodyweight x 7

(Didnt go 100% of the way down on the 2nd and 3rd set, probably around 80%)

*Sumo deadlifts*
Warmup: 10 x 154lbs

8 x 198lbs
8 x 220lbs
6 x 232lbs

(Grip failed me  think i need to do some grip work)

*DB Rows*

9 x 55lb DB's
9 x 55lb DB's
9 x 55lb DB's

*DB Curls*

10 x 27lb DB's
8 x 33lb DB's
8 x 33lb DB's

Not a bad workout, bit disapointed with the deadlifts, think i need to start doing some additional grip work.


----------



## StanUk (Apr 12, 2008)

Saturday: Legs (should have done this yesterday!)

*Front squats*
Warmup: 10 x 66lbs

8 x 110lbs
8 x 121lbs
8 x 121lbs
8 x 127lbs
8 x 127lbs
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs
8 x 138lbs

*Single Leg squats*

8 x 33lb DB's
8 x 33lb DB's

Wanted to do more sets on the single legs but my legs were jelly at that point! not a bad workout I guess!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2008)

No, you did good to stop. Trust me, dont piss around with single legged's, lol.

Looking good in here though, thats some crazy volume on front squats - no wonder you're legs were jelly. Crazy motherf...


----------



## StanUk (Apr 12, 2008)

Haha, thanks man. yeh the single legs destroyed me, not only were my legs jellied but i was out of breathe aswell.

Wanted to keep todays workout nice and simple and quick, hence the high volume on the fronts  first 4 sets didnt seemed too bad but the last couple really hurt!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

one legged squats with 33lb DBs??  geeeeez.  are those the squats where you just hold one leg out in front of you and squat on the other one or do you rest the non-squat leg on a bench behind you??

NICE leg work out, stan!


----------



## StanUk (Apr 13, 2008)

Cheers Nads!

There the ones where you rest the non squat leg on a bench.. you could do them the other way but ive never tried and i can imagine I would just fall on my ass!


----------



## goob (Apr 13, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Saturday: Legs (should have done this yesterday!)
> 
> *Front squats*
> Warmup: 10 x 66lbs
> ...


 
That is the makings of a really hardcore workout.

If it wasnt bad enough killing youreslf with front squats, you moved onto one-legged squats....weighted????   Are you mad?

Great stuff Stanley.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 13, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Cheers Nads!
> 
> There the ones where you rest the non squat leg on a bench.. you could do them the other way but ive never tried and i can imagine I would just fall on my ass!



dizzam.  the highest i've ever gone on DBs for those were 20lbs.  and after those first squats... yea, your legs were good as toast.


----------



## StanUk (Apr 14, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> dizzam.  the highest i've ever gone on DBs for those were 20lbs.  and after those first squats... yea, your legs were good as toast.



yeh tell me bout it man, today is monday and my legs are sore! they've given way a couple of times and ive almost fell on my ass, meant to be going boxing in  half hour aswell so that should be fun!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 14, 2008)

StanUk said:


> yeh tell me bout it man, today is monday and my legs are sore! they've given way a couple of times and ive almost fell on my ass



hahaha, i love it!  you MUST be a masochist to love working the legs.


----------



## StanUk (Apr 16, 2008)

goob said:


> That is the makings of a really hardcore workout.
> 
> If it wasnt bad enough killing youreslf with front squats, you moved onto one-legged squats....weighted????   Are you mad?
> 
> Great stuff Stanley.



haha cheers Goob! only just noticed this post youd made! I knew straight after the first set of single legs that i was gonna last much longer 



nadirmg said:


> hahaha, i love it!  you MUST be a masochist to love working the legs.



haha yeh, its because my first two years of training I completely neglected my legs, so im trying to catch up 

Right im gonna post my push workout i had on sunday, and today im doing pull!


----------



## StanUk (Apr 16, 2008)

Sunday 13/04: Push

*Flat Bench*
Warmup: 12 x 110lbs, 8 x 154lbs

3 x 187lbs
3 x 193lbs
3 x 198lbs
2 x 204
1F x 212 

*DB Military press*

5 x 33lb DB's
5 x 38lb DB's
5 x 44lb DB's
5 x 38lb DB's

*BB Close grip Military Press*

5 x 77lbs
5 x 88lbs

*Press ups*

10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs

*Diamond push ups*

8 x 22lbs

Not a bad workout, got a PR on my bench, went for 2 reps on 212 but failed, good job i had a spotter today! Close grip military press blew big time, felt bad on my wrists. Working out with someone elese today so things went a bit slower, still quite a good workout


----------



## goob (Apr 16, 2008)

Outstanding Stanley old chap.

Spiffing effort on the ol' bench.  You sent that blighter back with his tail between his legs.

Very strong indeed sir.


----------



## StanUk (Apr 17, 2008)

Haha Goob matey, I see your quite familiar with ye olde speak then!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 18, 2008)

nice work on the bench pr, my man


----------



## StanUk (Apr 20, 2008)

thx nads! 

Sat 19/04: Legs

*Front Squats*
Warmup: 10 x 88lbs

5 x 121lbs
5 x 132lbs
5 x 143lbs
5 x 149lbs
5 x 154lbs
5 x 154lbs

*Goblet Squats*

5 x 49lb DB
5 x 71lb DB
5 x 77lb DB
5 x 82lb DB

Was a bit short on time today so had to keep it shortish! Front squats were good, i liked goblets aswell, felt like I could go really really low without having to worry about rounding my back. Couldnt hold anymore than 82lbs though!


----------



## StanUk (Apr 20, 2008)

Sun 20/04: Push

*Incline Bench*
Warmup: 10 x 110lbs

10 x 154lbs
9 x 154lbs
10 x 143lbs

*Close Grip Bench Press*
Warmup: 10 x 88lbs

10 x 121lbs
10 x 121lbs
9 x 121lbs

*Military Press*

10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
9 x 88lbs

*Skull Crushers*

10 x 71lbs
8 x 71lbs

Good workout, I attempted some DB Floor presses after all this but my arms werent working and it just wasnt really happening for me!


----------



## goob (Apr 20, 2008)

Solis stuff stan, especially on the front squats, they sure hurt. 

The goblets are a good move, I like how you can feel it along your front.

Forgot to ask, how much do you weigh stan?


----------



## StanUk (Apr 20, 2008)

Cheers Goob mate, yeh im loving doing front squats atm, but yeh they do hurt! Goblets are great I just wish I could hold a heavier Dumbell for long enough to do reps with them! 

Im currently around 190lbs. Wanting to hit 200 but Ive developed a little bit of a gut and its putting me off cos I know to hit 200 I need to eat around 4000 calories a day!


----------



## JailHouse (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice squating and benching stan.  190, how tall are you?


----------



## StanUk (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks JH, im between 5'11 and 6ft, i really need to measure myself.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 22, 2008)

Stan!

Nice job on the Front Squats mate - everyone's doing them at the moment! That's pretty heavy aswell. Do you like them more than back squats? I tried Goblets too but i really couldn't hold very much for long, and it was a bit of a wasted effort for me really, so now i do OH squats - they're fun ... 

BTW - im guessing you're from the UK?


----------



## StanUk (Apr 22, 2008)

hello Sam, thanks for stopping by 

Yeh im loving the front squats at the moment, one of the main reasons is that I dont currently have a squat rack and i workout from home, so doing back squats is tricky! front squats can be tricky also when i have to put the weight back down, but its a hell of a lot easier than trying to unrack weight off my neck, not to mention i have to clean/overhead press the weight to get it there in the first place when doing back squats!

yeh I see what your saying, goblets can be tricky when your going heavy on them, I think there probably quite good for helping with your grip though 

yeh im from the UK, living in the midlands, bout 20 miles north of birmingham. wherebouts in london are you? ive only ever been twice, once to vauxhall and cant remember where i was the second time!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 22, 2008)

uggh.  not having a squat rack is the pits, man.  i wouldn't be able to do 'em as i lack the upper body strength to clean much over 100 lbs at this point.  

good show there, stan!


----------



## StanUk (Apr 22, 2008)

Cheers Nads, yeh its a pain in the ass, which is why im sticking to front squats for now, although im moving out tomorow so getting a squat rack is defo gonna be one of the next things i buy


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 22, 2008)

i've thought about starting to buy some of my own stuff so i can work out at home.  but part of the workout experience for me is being at the gym and being there with other people - not really talking so much as working hard together.  i think it's a little harder when no one is watching - i'd get too complacent.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## nadirmg (May 5, 2008)




----------



## the other half (May 5, 2008)

i think his weight fell on him and he is trapped under his squat rack.


----------



## StanUk (May 6, 2008)

Haha, hey guys, sorry for the serious lack of updates, ive moved into a flat last week and ive been sorting out everything for it. Had 3 workouts there so far and another one tonight!

So far (only 3 different days of course)

*Pull:*

*Sumo deadlifts:*
Warmup: 10 x 154lbs

10 x 198lbs
9 x 209lbs
8 x 220lbs

*DB Rows:*

10 x 57lb DB
10 x 57lb DB
10 x 57lb DB

*Upright Rows*

10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

*Curls*

10 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

-------

*Push*

*Flat Bench*
Warmup: 12 x 110lbs

10 x 165lbs
10 x 165lbs
7 x 165lbs

*Skull Crushers*

10 x 77lbs
9 x 77lbs
6 x 77lbs 

*DB Floor Press*

10 x 44lb DB's
10 x 44lb DB's
10 x 44lb DB's

*Military Press*

6 x 88lbs
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs

----------

*Legs*

*Front Squats*
Warmup: 10 x 66lbs

10 x 121lbs
9 x 132lbs
8 x 143lbs
7 x 154lbs

*Goblet Squats*

10 x 55lbs
9 x 66lbs
8 x 77lbs

Ok, pretty crap workouts really, but id had some time off and been focusing on getting all my stuff ready for my flat so havent had much time!

Going for heavy tonite, not sure what my plan is atm but im gonna be alternating between heavy and rep range for the next few weeks!

Hope you guys are all good.


----------



## nadirmg (May 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> i think his weight fell on him and he is trapped under his squat rack.



 

glad to see you were still working out this whole time!  good form!


----------



## the other half (May 7, 2008)

im still not man enough to try the goblet squats. 

good workouts


----------



## goob (May 7, 2008)

Great stuff stan.  Feels good to get your own place.

Just wait til you wake up trashed after the house warming party.........


----------



## JailHouse (May 7, 2008)

goob said:


> Great stuff stan.  Feels good to get your own place.
> 
> Just wait til you wake up trashed after the house warming party.........



Ya and when your friends randomly show up all hours of the day every day wanting to drink and party.

gr8 work outs with high reps sounds tuff.


----------

